# Farmall F-20



## Andy Motteberg (Nov 2, 2007)

Heres my F-20 after paint & decals...



















YouTube vids here on my channel: http://www.youtube.com/AndyMotteberg


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

That is a beautiful restoration Andy! I remember driving my dad's F20 when I was just a lad. I thought it was huge. Of course his never looked like yours. That old girl sure ran smooth though. Great memories.


----------



## flyingz (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi I am looking for decals for a farmall f20. I have have an old one and am trying to restore it. Thanks RonZiegler [email protected]


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

I have an F12 I'm doing for my granddaughter I sure hope it turns out that sweet ,,,,,great job


----------



## Joe Brannum (May 11, 2009)

My dad got one out of a junk yard down the road from our farm about 1970 for $90.00, put some new gas in the tank after we drained the tank and cleaned the filter, checked the tires were stilled aired up( they were). Pulled it out of the yard to the road with our super M, started home and Dad poped the clutch and it started right up so it went home under it's own power. This one had the road gear in it and it was a lot of fun to run wide open but you did have to slow down a lot before you wanted to stop it.
We uswe thatold F-20 for the next 2 years as it came home, plowed fileds, made hay, and all the rest of the things you would want to do.
I was jest a kid in high school at the time and after the first time I had to start it by hand out in the filed I only stoped it on a hill so I could roll start it.
If you have never had a f-20 backfire on you when hand starting you know why I wouldall about it.
You have a great looking F-20 there and I hope you enjoy it to the max.
Joe


----------

